# code ausblenden



## JROppenheimer (23. Nov 2006)

ich hoffe, dass mir hier einer schnell helfen kann.

methoden kann man in eclipse mit dem plus und dem minus ausblenden bzw. einblenden.

kann man bestimmte tags benutzen, damit man das auch mit anderen codeTeilen machen kann!?

ich weiss, dass es in visual c# ging. deswegen dachte ich: in ecliipse geht das bestimmt auch. das wäre sehr angenehm

danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## byte (23. Nov 2006)

Was gibts denn noch ausser Methoden? Felder! Und wenn Du die ausblendest, ist gar nix mehr da. Sinn? ???:L


----------



## Jockel (24. Nov 2006)

Wenn ich es recht erinnere, konnte man bei Visual C# auch beispielsweise nur Schleifen, nur den If-Block, nur den Else-Block, etc. ausblenden.
Ob das bei Eclipse geht? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## byte (24. Nov 2006)

Man kann in Eclipse zusätzlich Code in einen Block packen und diesen dann ein und ausblenden:


```
{
   // hide me if you can :P
}
```


----------

